# Thank You Chicken Boy ![emoji213]



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

17â€-18â€-19â€ quick morning trip today. Out going tide ...slow bump 1/16oz jig-head. 200 yards pass the entrance into Zephyr Cove ....second marsh drain on the left.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speck&spot (Jun 27, 2016)

looking good!


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Not bad for a quick trip


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Outstanding!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Beat my trip this AM. 0.


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice catch ......thanks for the report !


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

Only 2 more to go! Nice catch.


----------



## Reel Therapy15 (Aug 25, 2015)

Rockin it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

Reel Therapy15 said:


> Rockin it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


guess better late than never right :rotfl:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Great job and report. 

What's funny is that almost no one asks where 'Zypher Cove' is anymore. A fishing spot that will live on in the minds of all great fisherman ;-)


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice, I also with out today in Galveston East Bay marsh by Rollover pass, got a 19", (2) 18.5 and a 17.5" my wife had a blast. Thanks for the report.


----------



## linaxugt (Jun 24, 2017)

I bought chicken boy too. But my daughter likes the sparkles and gave one bag to her Barbie before I had chance to try it.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*Zephyr cove*

Ok. Jim, I shared spots down here. J/K. Congrats. that is some fine table fare.


----------

